# Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan Director's Cut - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I don't remember watching but I am sure I did when it came out. lol. Anyways, I will get this one since I don't have it on blu ray.


----------

